# Residency Visa



## Fitz1954 (Nov 22, 2013)

How long does it take for a residency Visa to be issued in Abu Dhabi, received all the other approval etc just been told its now gone of for the visa to be issued so how long might it be.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Fitz1954 said:


> How long does it take for a residency Visa to be issued in Abu Dhabi, received all the other approval etc just been told its now gone of for the visa to be issued so how long might it be.


There may be some confusion here. If you are still in the Uk and have received a job offer then the Visa that is being applied for is your work entry visa. You will not start the residence visa application until you get here and your company pro will probably handle that for you. The answer to how long it will be is as long as it takes, there is no clear process that determines these things some get it fast some get it slow.Sorry if that seems a bit unhelpful it is just the way it is out here.


----------



## EagleEye (May 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. I want to ask your help because the company did not apply for my residency visa.

I have arrived in the UAE on an entry permit/employment visa as a physiotherapist last November 2013. I have signed my labor contract, done and cleared my medical exam at SEHA and applied also for the emirates ID. Unfortunately, the company had financial problems with salary of all staff unpaid since December 2013 up to the present. The company also did not apply for my residence visa and my emirates ID application was denied. But I do have a labor card copy only which I got from online service.

Last February 2014, we (all employees) filed a complaint in the MOL and after a month's arbitration was eventually sent to Labor court because the company did not settle. The court has made a decision already but we are still waiting for the 30-day clearing period if ever the employer files an appeal.

I have stopped working just last April 1, 2014. I tried applying to a government hospital was lucky to be given an offer letter. As part of the requirement i was asked by the government hospital to submit a police clearance.

When I went to the police station, I was asked of my emirates ID and residence visa. I could not present any.

Questions:

1. Does anybody know how can I go around this and be able to secure a police clearance?

2. Will I be the one to shoulder the penalty for my overstaying here in the UAE because I was not issued a residence visa? Is there a way to lessen the penalty, let's say a court referral? Where should I ask for it from the Ministry of Labor or through the Immigration?

3. Does anybody know if i still need to "cancel" my entry permit visa, since I don't have a residence visa?

Please help. I am very much confused on what to do.

Thank you very much..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

EagleEye said:


> Hi everyone. I want to ask your help because the company did not apply for my residency visa. I have arrived in the UAE on an entry permit/employment visa as a physiotherapist last November 2013. I have signed my labor contract, done and cleared my medical exam at SEHA and applied also for the emirates ID. Unfortunately, the company had financial problems with salary of all staff unpaid since December 2013 up to the present. The company also did not apply for my residence visa and my emirates ID application was denied. But I do have a labor card copy only which I got from online service. Last February 2014, we (all employees) filed a complaint in the MOL and after a month's arbitration was eventually sent to Labor court because the company did not settle. The court has made a decision already but we are still waiting for the 30-day clearing period if ever the employer files an appeal. I have stopped working just last April 1, 2014. I tried applying to a government hospital was lucky to be given an offer letter. As part of the requirement i was asked by the government hospital to submit a police clearance. When I went to the police station, I was asked of my emirates ID and residence visa. I could not present any. Questions: 1. Does anybody know how can I go around this and be able to secure a police clearance? 2. Will I be the one to shoulder the penalty for my overstaying here in the UAE because I was not issued a residence visa? Is there a way to lessen the penalty, let's say a court referral? Where should I ask for it from the Ministry of Labor or through the Immigration? 3. Does anybody know if i still need to "cancel" my entry permit visa, since I don't have a residence visa? Please help. I am very much confused on what to do. Thank you very much..


I would suggest you contact MoL and ask for guidance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

for police clearance, would a police clearance certificate from the home country work? And as BedouGirl said, go to the ministry of labour. Ministry of Labour


----------



## EagleEye (May 6, 2014)

I was required of the police clearance in AUH because my current work is here.

I went to the Ministry of Labor already but still I do not get answers. All they told me was to go to the typing center and ask for "cancellation". I think it is a bit hard to explain to the MOL in a manner they can understand coz mine is a bit complicated and I do not know how to speak Arabic. But I will try again.

I have also emailed the abu dhabi contact center but no reply yet since last week.

Thank you very much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

EagleEye said:


> I was required of the police clearance in AUH because my current work is here. I went to the Ministry of Labor already but still I do not get answers. All they told me was to go to the typing center and ask for "cancellation". I think it is a bit hard to explain to the MOL in a manner they can understand coz mine is a bit complicated and I do not know how to speak Arabic. But I will try again. I have also emailed the abu dhabi contact center but no reply yet since last week. Thank you very much.


Go to your new employer and explain the situation and ask if one of their PROs can help you.


----------



## EagleEye (May 6, 2014)

It is a government facility that is willing to take me in. They have actually extended help on me by letting me talk to their legal and immigration officer on my case. They told me that I still have to finish our court case, then have my labor card cancelled, and ask the immigration court for a discount on my penalties on overstaying without a residence visa before they can take me in. However, that doesn't solve the problem of me getting a police clearance. I will just have to try to ask the court or the MOL regarding this issue.

Also, my passport is with my employer. I have messaged him several times but no reply. Can I go to the police and complain?


----------

